# حقائق علمية حول الطيران



## laklok10 (22 أغسطس 2006)

لقد حاول الإنسان الطيران في بادئ الأمر بأن يحاكي الطيور، فكسا لنفسه ريشا كي يحلق في الفضاء بحرية، ابتداء من العالم الأندلسي عباس بن فرناس الذي لقي حتفه في سبيل ذلك العلم، إلا أن المحاولات لم تنته في عصرنا الحاضر، حيث توالت محوالات فردية كانت نهاية بعضها مميتة، وبعضها الأخر كان فيه شيء من المجازفة، كالرجل النمساوي الذي قفز من برج إيفل بباريس عام 1912م مرتديا لباسا واسعا أشب بالمظلة، لكي يحد من سرعة سقوطه، إلا أنه لقي حتفه هو الأخر، وهناك من صنع لنفسه جناحا أشبه بجناح الخفاش في محاولة للإقلاع ولو لبضعة أمتار من الأرض، وهكذا توالت المحاولات الواحدة تلو الأخرى إلى أن توصل "الأخوان رايت" إلى تلك النتائج الباهرة، التي غيرت وجه التاريخ في مجال الطيران، باختراعهم أول ائرة تعمل بالمحرك، بعدها تمكنوا من تجنب النهايات المميتة للمكتشفين ! 

هل استفاد مكتشفو الطيران وصانعوا الطائرات من مخلوقات الله؟ 

إن ما توصل إليه هؤلاء المخترعون والمكتشفون لم يكن وليد الصدفة بل كان للطيور الفضل في ذلك، حيث ظلوا يراقبونها لفترات طويلة في محاولة للتوصل إلى سر طيرانها، خاصة إذا عرفنا أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد أودع تلك المخلوقات قدرات ومزايا تسترعي النظر والانتباه، فكل شيء في الائرة له نظير في الطيور، والعكس صحيح. 
إن وجه الشبه بين المخلوقات ( خاصة الطائر منها ) والطائرات يختلف بحسب مهمة ذلك المخلوق أو تلك الطائرة، ولذلك حرص صانعوا الطائرات أن تطابق مواصفاتها بشكل أو بأخر ما تمتاز به تلك المخلوقات، ومنها على سبيل المثال: 
• الانسيابية في الشكل: إن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد وهب هذه الطيور شكلا انسيابيا، وكساها ريشا ناعما لكي يناسب الهواء على جسم الطائر دون مقاومة، لذلك فإن الانسيابية مطلوب في الشكل الخارجي للطائرة حتى تحدث مقاومة للهواء تكون سببا في عدم سلاسة مرور التيار الهوائي على الهيكل، وبالتالي حدوث دوامات هوائية مضطربة تزيد من جهد المحركات. ومثال ذلك أن العجلات الهبوط تظم إلى جسم الطائرة بعد الإقلاع للسبب نفسه تماما كما تفعل الطيور. 
• المتانة وخفة الوزن: تتميز عظام الطيور بخفة وزنها وقوتها كي تتحمل تغيرات الضغط الجوي أثناء الطيران على ارتفاعات مختلفة. ونظرا لأهمية ذلك، فقد حاول الإنسان أن يكون هيكل الطائرة وأجزائها خفيفة الوزن قوية في نفس الوقت، لذلك روعي في المواد التي تصنع منها الطائرات خفيفة الوزن والمتانة والقدرة على التحمل الجهد المبذول أثناء المناورة أو في الظروف المناخية، إضافة إلى مقاومة الصدأ..والجدير بالذكر أن أجزاء الرئيسية من الطائرة، مثل الجناح والذيل، قد أدخلت فيها مواد تأخذ الشكل السداسي لخلية النحل، نظرا لما في ذلك من المتانة والقوة وخفة الوزن بشكل يستوجب التمعن والتفكير في عظمة الخالق عز وجل. 
• الجناح: ويعتبر الجزء الرئيسي الذي يعتمد عليه كل من الطائر والطائرة لتحقيق عملية الإقلاع والبقاء في الجو، لذلك فإن شكل جناح الطائر يشبه إلى حد كبير تصميم جناح الطائرة، خاصة الانحناء الظاهر في سطحه العلوي، والذي بسببه تحدث عملية الإقلاع، أو ما يسمى بقوة الرفع.. وتختلف أنواع الأجنحة في كلا الطرفين بما يتناسب مع المهام أو الظروف البيئية المحيطة، فالطائر الذي يعتمد على الانقضاض له جناح ملائم، والذي يعتمد على الطيران والتحليق لمسافات طويلة له جناح ملائم وسوف نعرض بعض الأمثلة على سبيل المقارنة: 
- إن إحدى الصعوبات والعقبات التي يواجهها المصنعون هو ما يحدث أثناء الطيران بسرعات عالية، أو بتعبير آخر السرعات التي تتجاوز سرعة الصوت (1200كم/س)، والتي ما إن تصلها الطائرة حتى تبدأ بالاهتزاز العنيف والشروع في الانهيار والسقوط وعدم القدرة على السيطرة، وخاصة التي لم تصمم لذلك، والسبب هو اقترابها من الحاجز الصوتي بسبب السرعة. لذلك عكف المصنعون على تصميم عدة أشكال من الأجنحة لتفادي هذه العقبة، فتوصلوا إلى ما يسمى بالجناح المثلث أو "دلتا"، والذي يعتبر مفتاح الحل لمشكلة السرعة فوق الصوتية. وفي الطيور هناك " النسر" الذي يعتبر أسرع الطيور على الإطلاق، حيث يصل سرعته إلى 350كم/س، لذلك يقوم بثني جناحيه إلى الخلف أثناء الانقضاض ليكسر عنق فريسته، ونظيره في ذلك الطائرات ذات الجناح المتحرك التي تقوم بإزاحته إلى الخلف أثناء الطيران والتحليق بسرعات عالية أو السرعات فوق الصوتية كطائرة " التونيدو و ف-14. كما أن جناح "الكونكورد" المثلث الشكل هو السر في كونها طائرة النقل الوحيدة التي تتجاوز سرعتها سرعة الصوت، حيث تصل 2400كم/س، مما يتسبب في ارتفاع حرارة هيكلها إلى 127ْ، وتمدد طوله إلى 17سم. 
- أما الطيور التي تطير لمسافات طويلة فلها أيضا مواصفات تتناسب مع الظروف البيئية المحيطة، مثل طائر "القطرس البحري " والذي يحلق لمسافات طويلة دون مجهود، ويمكث الساعات بل أيام دون أن يخفق بجناحيه، مستخدما في ذلك الرياح القوية والخفيفة السرعة ليبحث عن طعامه ولا يطأ اليابسة إلا بعد 4-5سنوات، والفضل في ذلك يعود إلى الجناحين اللذين يصل طولهما معا إلى 5أمتار. ونظيره في ذلك طائرة "فوييجر" التي دارت العالم دون توقف أو تزود بالوقود، نظرا لطول جناحيها اللذين يساعدانها في البقاء محمولة في الجو دون مقاومة كبيرة للهواء، وأيضا بسبب خفة وزن الهيكل الذي صنع من مواد خاصة لهذا الغرض، لذلك لم تستهلك الرحلة سوى الوقود الذي تزودت به الطائرة من نقطة الإقلاع. 
- أما الطيران العمودي فلا يقل أهمية عن غيره من حيث التصنيع، فالمروحة التي تدور لترفع الطائرة عبارة عن جناح يشبه جناح الطائرة التقليدية، إلا أنها تدور لتكسب الهيلوكبتر ميزة خاصة، وهي الإقلاع والهبوط بشكل عمودي دون الحاجة إلى مدرج لأداء المهمات التي لا تستطيع الطائرات الأخرى ذات الجناح الثابت القيام بها، ونظيرها في ذلك طائر " الطنان " الذي يخفق بجناحيه بطريقة تبقيه ثابتا في الجو أثناء امتصاصه لرحيق الأزهار، وتمكنه أيضا من الطيران في كل اتجاه يمنة ويسرة أعلى وأسفل أمام خلف تماما كالطائرة العمودية،والفضل يعود إلى جناحيه اللذين يخفقان بسرعة تصل إلى 70خفقة/ث، وتعد هذه السرعة هائلة مقارنه بالطيور الأخرى. 
كما أن الطيران العمودي لم تقتصر على الهيلوكبتر فقط، بل إن هناك من الطائرات النفاثة ما تملك نفس الخاصية مثل طائرة "هارير" البريطانية، والتي يمكنها الإقلاع والهبوط عموديا دون الحاجة إلى مدرج . ومن المعلوم أن عملية الإقلاع والهبوط لهذه الطائرة تستنفذان نصف كمية الوقود المحمولة، نظرا للقوة المطلوبة من المحرك لرفع الطائرة عن الأرض وإعادتها إليها.إن صانعي الطائرات لم تقتصر مراقبتهم للطيور على تحسين أو تعديل الهيكل الخارجي، بل تعداه إلى الأداء الأمثل في الطيران ، فقد لاحظوا أن الطيور تقلع وتهبط باتجاه معاكس لهبوب الرياح، وهذا جعل من أسس تشييد مدرجات المطارات أن يكون اتجاهها في الاتجاه السائد لهبوب الرياح، نظرا للتأثر الإيجابي في إقلاع الطائرات وهبوها باتجاه معاكس لهبوب الرياح. كما أن بعض الطيور ، كالنسور والعقبان ، تعتمد في تحليقها على التيارات الهوائية الصاعدة الناتجة عن حرارة الجو، أو بسبب تصاعد الهواء عند سفوح الجبال والمرتفاعات، لذلك كثيرا ما نشاهدها تحوم في الفضاء دون تحرك جناحيها . ووجه الشبه هنا أن هواة الطيران الشراعي يتجهون بطائراتهم إلى الجبال والأماكن ذات المرتفاعات لاستغلال التيارات الهوائية الصاعدة لإشباع رغباتهم في ممارسة تلك الهواية الممتعة.ومن الصعوبات التي تواجه صانعي الطائرات أن طرفي جناح الطائرة أثناء الطيران يخلف وراءه تيارا هوائيا غير انسيابي، مما يزيد المقاومة لدى الطائرة ، وبالتالي الزيادة في استهلاك الوقود، لذلك فقد قام المصنعون بوضع جنيح صغير مثبت في طرف الجناح ومتجه إلى الأعلى ، والفائدة من ذلك إلغاء تلك الزوابع الهوائية المضطربة وتحسين مرور الهواء على رفي الجناح ليصبح انسيابيا ، وبالتالي يقل من استهلاك الوقود ،بنسبة كبيرة ، خاصة للطائرات ذات الوزن الثقيل . وقد وجدت هذه الظاهرة في أطراف أجنحة الطيور الجارحة ، مثل النسور والصقور والعقبان، للفائدة نفسها. 
إن صانعي الطائرات لن يصلوا إلى الكمال في صناعة الطائرات مقارنة بنا وهبه الله لتلك الطيور من إمكانات خارقة في اليران، فالسيادة لها في هذا المجال، لكننا على ثقة إيمان بأن الله سبحانه وتعالى سخر هذه المخلوقات لفائدة البشرية.


----------



## مهندس نفسو (23 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abo-fahad (23 أغسطس 2006)

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (30 سبتمبر 2006)

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## SHAWGEE (30 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا شكرا شكرا
دي كلام تمام


----------



## الرايقي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

:28: شكرا يا أخي وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م المصري (23 أكتوبر 2006)

انت راجل محترم شكرا لك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 أكتوبر 2006)

تسلم ايديك علي المواضيع المتميزه ولاتخلو مشاركاتك من كل ماهو جديد


----------



## وجدي_1405 (23 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله خير أخ لكلوك على المعلومة الربانية التي أستوحها الإنسان منها , ونرجو منك المزيد .

وكل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## جاسر (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

قرأت هذا المقال قبل سنوات في مجلة الخطوط السعودية, وكنت أتمنى أن أعثر عليه 
شكراً ..... جزاك الله خير

تحاياي العاطرة


----------



## abdo1 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا علي المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## laklok10 (16 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يإخواني علي مروركم وإن شاء الله نسعي جميعا لنرقي بالمنتدي


----------

